# Settings for Smart Grinder Pro and Duo Temp?



## billybizarre (Feb 19, 2016)

'Afternoon,

Can anyone offer some advice for a bit of a noob? I just upgraded from a hand grinder + delonghi icona (fitted with unpressurised basket) to the Sage smart grinder Pro and Duo Temp. No matter what settings I key into the grinder the duo temp just spaffs weak coffee through it's spouts in mere seconds (using double shot single walled basket). Sometimes coffee even comes through during the pre-infuse. Admittedly I'm using slightly old Rave beans, but would that effect flow rate markedly? The settings I have tried have ranged from 6 in the top burr and 15 on the main dial, to 3 in the top burr and 1 on the main dial with a few combinations in between. I'm not even able to choke the machine which seems very strange. The grind feels and looks consistent, so I'm tempted to rule out faulty grinder. I'm going to get some fresh Nude beans this afternoon to see if they make a difference.

Any help?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

What's the finest setting on the grinder?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi Boots bot here dialling it in ....

What was the coffee you used before ? Supermarket stuff ?

How much coffee are you using in the basket ( to 0.1g )

How much espresso is it making in what time ( if you can measured by grams )


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I have the exact same setup, my smart grind is set to number 3 on the top burr and I only normally adjust the main dial between 4 & 6 for most coffees and once I've firmly tamped I won't see any coffee from the portafilter for at least the first 10 seconds.


----------



## billybizarre (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I don't have very accurate scales - only to the nearest 1g. I think I will try fresher beans as my next step with Kyle T's settings as a starting point and see how I get on with that. I may also try declumping with a paperclip to optimise consistency in the puck.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Just be aware that Kyles setting will be representative of his coffee - dose - etc . Scales to 0.1 g will be useful for measuring dose and output . A 1g variance in dose doesn't sound much but it can make a big difference to taste . Still weighing to at least 1g will help .


----------



## billybizarre (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks Mr Boots


----------



## billybizarre (Feb 19, 2016)

Update: Fresh beans fixed it


----------



## Russjmills (Aug 30, 2016)

I have a DTP and get very incosistent results. I think I need a better grinder.


----------

